# pleco's



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

what are plecos doing when they stick to the glass? r they eating??


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

yep they eat the algea that grows on the glass thats why they do it 
hope i helped 
later


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

yeah, they're really big fans of algae. hanging out on your glass is like ordering a salad to them.


----------



## KangolBrand (Jul 15, 2004)

LMAO ... this is one funny question... I was woundering the same lol


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha i cant believe you didnt know that


----------



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

the pleco is the janitor in my tank helps keep the tank clean


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

teflondon said:


> the pleco is the janitor in my tank helps keep the tank clean
> [snapback]854759[/snapback]​


i suppose you could call it that, but then it would just be a janitor that shits more than it really cleans.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Plecos consume alfea in the tank and sh*t like no tomorrow.

_Moved to non P disscusion_


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

THey love cucumbers also, try it!


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

They are hanging off the glass like that to give you a better view of the mounds and mounds of sh*t that they like to drop all day long!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Tank Busters and Bottom Dwellers_*


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

i always thought that was what was happening but never knew for sure... i still think they hangout sometimes and dont always eat


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

cant believe they didnt know that either now u know


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

If they clean up, then why do mine stay in one spot for maybe hours?


----------

